# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Frog not eating

## Brett

I fed my Budgett's frog a mouse which was roughly half his size about 3 days ago, and he  hasn't eaten since. Is there something wrong with him, or is he just full? Normally, he's a great eater. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Wembley

Hey if I feed a mouse to any of my frogs I wait a week to try and feed them. I was having the same issue with my ABF, she is eating now again tho. I would wait a week or so before I tried to feed again. After I fed my budgett's he wasn't hungry for about a week, then he came to the front of the cage begging.  :Smile:

----------


## Brett

Thanks. I was worried because my frog is always hungry and I was afraid there was something wrong with him because he wasn't eating. So he's just full, right?

----------


## Wembley

That would be my guess.

----------


## Brett

Thanks. Budgett's frogs sure are cute frogs, aren't they?

----------


## Wembley

They are lol. I think they are in the so ugly they are cute category lol. They have a constant smile and I love how excited they get when they eat. They wiggle there little feet so fast.  :Smile:

----------


## Brett

Lol. When my Budgett's frog wiggles around after catching something, my father calls it "the happy dance." My 6-year old brother, Alex, is simply fascinated by my frog and I occasionally let Alex hand-feed him. I explained that Budgett's frogs have sharp teeth and stuff but that never seemed to deter him.

----------


## Wembley

He is braver than me I use tongs. I can feel his teeth grind the tongs so I have no desire to get my hands that close lol.  :Smile:

----------

